# Indonesian: bermimpi



## rob.returns

Hi does somebody speak indonesian? I would like to ask what's "Bermimpi" coz i like that song from the band Base jam of Indonesia.


----------



## ayed

rob.returns said:
			
		

> Hi does somebody speak indonesian? I would like to ask what's "Bermimpi" coz i like that song from the band Base jam of Indonesia.


 It means "dream "
 
Ayed


----------



## rob.returns

Hi do we have indonesian foreros here? I have classmates back then in college. And I gotta say...I miss the language.


----------



## knightoflite

hi, i am Indonesian


----------



## FrancescaVR

Bermimpi? Depending on the context. 

I'd love to help you. (-:

It can vary from  dream to is deaming/dreaming, have dreamt, have been dreaming and so on. Can you post it with some sentences or the lyric?

*Bermimpi* doesn't mean *dream*. *Mimpi* is the term for *dream.*

*(-:*


----------

